# Packing & Loading the Camper for an Outing



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

For those of us who have to store our trailers at a storage lot, what order do you load up your stuff for the trip? Right now we go pick up the trailer and bring it to the house the night before...mainly so we can get the 'fridge/freezer down to temp. Our driveway has too much slope to back it in so we have to leave it in the street and run a xtension cord out. The day of departure we load 'er up with our toys, food and clothes.

When we return to civilization we do the reverse....it just takes less time.

The main reason I'm wondering is that soon we will be upgrading (BIG TIME) to a fifth wheel and I probably wont be able to park the beast in the street overnight. Right now I'm a bit leery of even leaving our 23' expandable in the street overnight.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess I'm a little different since my storage has electric. I usually go by on my way into work the morning we're leaving and plug it in then pick it up on the way home and the fridge is cold. 
Then it's food,clothes and toys last. Usually can be out the door in 30-45mins depending on which toys we're loading.

Could you go by in the morning while it's in storage and turn your fridge on using propane then pick it up that afternoon?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Dang. Never thought of running the fridge on propane for awhile while in the lot. Thanks.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Just need to make sure your battery has a decent charge on it. 

I started using a battery disconnect switch to keep the trailer from dragging my battery down while it was in storage since I don't keep it plugged in all the time. The guy with the RV next to me has some sort of solar trickle charger on his to keep his battery up, but I don't think he hardly ever uses his rig.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Mine is stored covered but not enclosed. The owner recommended I take the battery out and bring it home. He's only been broken into once in a decade and the perps were after watercraft ....but he doesn't want to take any chances. We also bring home the TV.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm loading my travel trailer tomorrow morning and headed to Huntsville State Park, I might be a little more fortunate since my travel trailer is stored at my office just a few blocks away from the house. I started my refrigerator today after working on the RV for the past week. 

I just got back from a long trip working out of town and on the way back I had a flat, it tore my wiring for my lights up as well as the cable to my valves. I ordered new cables to replace the damaged one and cleaned out my black water tank good!

Mine is a 5th wheel and I will not bring it down my street. I live in Kingwood and the trees would be like an obstacle course trying to dodge them. My driveway is a single car driveway and I don't think I could ever get a 37-ft travel trailer into the driveway. I usually leave food in the refrigerator but this trip I cleaned it out to give the Frig a rest. I will load it tomorrow and hook it up to head out.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

MikeS2942 said:


> I'm loading my travel trailer tomorrow morning and headed to Huntsville State Park, I might be a little more fortunate since my travel trailer is stored at my office just a few blocks away from the house. I started my refrigerator today after working on the RV for the past week.
> 
> I just got back from a long trip working out of town and on the way back I had a flat, it tore my wiring for my lights up as well as the cable to my valves. I ordered new cables to replace the damaged one and cleaned out my black water tank good!
> 
> Mine is a 5th wheel and I will not bring it down my street. I live in Kingwood and the trees would be like an obstacle course trying to dodge them. My driveway is a single car driveway and I don't think I could ever get a 37-ft travel trailer into the driveway. I usually leave food in the refrigerator but this trip I cleaned it out to give the Frig a rest. I will load it tomorrow and hook it up to head out.


Do you have any trouble getting a spot that your 37 footer fits in at Huntsville?
Since we went to a 40' fifth wheel we haven't even tried to stay there since I used to have a hard time getting a decent spot with my 32'.

I really wish the state park system would go to a site specific reservation system, it's a gamble at some of these parks as to whether or not you will even be able to get a spot to fit in when you get there. Of course I guess I could always go back to tent camping and not have to worry about not fitting in anywhere.:headknock


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> For those of us who have to store our trailers at a storage lot, what order do you load up your stuff for the trip? Right now we go pick up the trailer and bring it to the house the night before...mainly so we can get the 'fridge/freezer down to temp. Our driveway has too much slope to back it in so we have to leave it in the street and run a xtension cord out. The day of departure we load 'er up with our toys, food and clothes.
> 
> When we return to civilization we do the reverse....it just takes less time.
> 
> The main reason I'm wondering is that soon we will be upgrading (BIG TIME) to a fifth wheel and I probably wont be able to park the beast in the street overnight. Right now I'm a bit leery of even leaving our 23' expandable in the street overnight.


My next door neighbor and I do the exact same thing you are doing. He has a 32' fiver, I have a 25' TT. So far so good.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

The OP nailed my routine almost exactly. I pick it up the evening before, plug it in to top off the battery and cool the fridge. After a store run, I pack the pantry, load the clothes, kids toys, etc. In the morning, we load the fridge, toiletries, etc. Then it is hitch and go. Coming back in, we reverse, but we can usually have the trailer back to the lot in 3-4 hours unless we come in late.

I said "almost" because he forgot to mention the delightful little dance with the HOA. About 3 days after a trip, I will get the letter in the mail from the HOA reminding me that 'storage' of the trailer at my property is a violation. So, I call and ask them when it was reported and if they followed up later to see if the trailer was still there, ie 'stored', or if it just happened to be there at that moment. They then quote me the regulation that I may not have it at the property for more than 24 hours. I then explain that I picked it up at 8 pm and left at 9 am which was 13 hours. They tell me to disregard and that the note had been removed from my record. I really enjoyed the call after the time that I stopped in to change clothes and got a letter on a 30 minute stop. But, at least I know what time the HOA Puritans do their Monday morning drive through now.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like you have some not too nice neighbors around you. 

I've got to the point now that I am sure once I move out of my current home I will make sure my next home will not be in a "master planned community". We pay them to police us......like we have not had enough policing with the city and county already.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> Do you have any trouble getting a spot that your 37 footer fits in at Huntsville?
> Since we went to a 40' fifth wheel we haven't even tried to stay there since I used to have a hard time getting a decent spot with my 32'.
> 
> I really wish the state park system would go to a site specific reservation system, it's a gamble at some of these parks as to whether or not you will even be able to get a spot to fit in when you get there. Of course I guess I could always go back to tent camping and not have to worry about not fitting in anywhere.:headknock


We call and reserve a spot for 5th wheel w/50 amp.....then its first come first serve for one of those......guarantees something you cvan fit into

As far as the OP .....

we have two homes.......one just has wheels......everything but the refrigerated stuff is in there.....even firearms


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I use those clear plastic storage containers that all fit under my couch/bed. I also use a few milk crates to transport food and perishables. Our trailer is only 24 ft, so it's imperative to be smart about storage and eliminating clutter. Also saves a lot of time loading/unloading. Also a very well stocked tool bag complete with satellite cable, connections and crimpers, tiedowns etc. We cook over half our meals in the Crock pot, and the rest on a small table top grill. Simple is the key!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ducatibilt said:


> Do you have any trouble getting a spot that your 37 footer fits in at Huntsville?
> Since we went to a 40' fifth wheel we haven't even tried to stay there since I used to have a hard time getting a decent spot with my 32'.
> 
> I really wish the state park system would go to a site specific reservation system, it's a gamble at some of these parks as to whether or not you will even be able to get a spot to fit in when you get there. Of course I guess I could always go back to tent camping and not have to worry about not fitting in anywhere.:headknock


The trailer fit just fine, I got it in and out with ease. The spot wasn't crowded with the truck and trailer. My son came in with his family and we even had room for his truck on the other end of the camper.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

mas360 said:


> Sounds like you have some not too nice neighbors around you.
> 
> I've got to the point now that I am sure once I move out of my current home I will make sure my next home will not be in a "master planned community". We pay them to police us......like we have not had enough policing with the city and county already.


not to mention the government policing us........
I had the same experience in the last subdivision we lived in.........I was reported for keeping a van/camper on the street by a guy living across the street that worked on hot rods all hours of the nite........
got fed up and went out and bought 5 acres in the country and built my own house.........
we can now store anything we want to without harrassmet by the locals....


----------

